

Why don't publishers use Helvetica?(2008) - Sato
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/booksblog/2008/feb/15/whydontpublishersusehelvet

======
DanBC
It's a great documentary, but...

> _And there are no half-measures: designers either love it or hate it. Gary
> Hustwit's artful film points this out,_

...this kind of forced polarisation is common and annoying.

The article is dull, contrarian, and oddly ignorant.

